# Masters Art Auction: Christies vs. Sothebys



## tabasco5 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am writing a short story that features an auction of American masterpiece paintings.  I have researched Christies and Sothebys, and will be using one of the two as the auctioneer.  The painting that the story revolves around will eventually sell for the highest of any American painting in history, of course, so there needs to be the element of exquisiteness.  

So is there any advantage to using one or the other?  Which would you recommend and why?


----------



## egpenny (Jul 31, 2013)

They are both well known for handling fine art sales, so I think you could use either one with no problem.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 31, 2013)

^^I agree with egpenny - either would be credible.


----------



## tabasco5 (Aug 2, 2013)

10-4.  I think I'll go with Sotheby's because I like the name better and don't know how to pronounce it.


----------

